# buffed show



## wowfighter (11. Juni 2009)

Hi buffed,

wenn ich auf die neue buffed show klicke um sie anzugucken ist kein video vorhanden??wieso??

mfg Wowfighter


----------



## Tabuno (11. Juni 2009)

Weil sie erst im Laufe des Tages freigeschaltet wird.


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Juni 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Weil sie erst im Laufe des Tages freigeschaltet wird.


allerdings müsste man zumindest den player sehen, denn prem user dürfen die ja schon seit gestern gucken (oder hat sich da was geändert?^^).


----------



## Hanfgurke (11. Juni 2009)

Der Player ist ab jetzt zu sehen. Die Show ist aber noch Premium-Menschens vorbehalten.


----------



## KilJael (11. Juni 2009)

Naja wir hams fast 7 und sie is immernoch nicht on, ich hab langsam angst ^^


----------



## ZAM (11. Juni 2009)

Wir mussten die Show erneut hochladen, da beim letzten Update wohl mit der Kodierung etwas nicht stimmte. Leider kodiert der letzte Upload immer noch.
Habt bitte noch etwas Geduld.


----------



## Hanfgurke (11. Juni 2009)

Solange sie vor der nächsten Sondershow erscheint passt doch das schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arkeon (24. Juni 2009)

Hallo Buffies,
es ist Mittwochabend und 21 Uhr. Leider ist die neue BuffedShow für PremiumUser noch nicht verfügbar. Wie soll ich mir auf Arbeit denn meine Freizeit vertreiben, wenn die Show wieder einmal zu spät eingestellt wird?
Ich weiss das südlich des Weisswurschtäquators die Uhren anders ticken, doch wir Preussen sind ein penibles Volk ;o) *Ironie aus*

Bitte um Klärung!

Gruß aus dem "trocknen" Berlin
Arkeon

EDIT:
Endlich.....sie ist online......THX

Beitrag hat sich erledigt!


----------



## Kathleya (9. Juli 2009)

Guten Tag,
Ich hoffe das ist der richtige Thread...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich habe in der SuFu zwar genug Threads zu "Buffed Show" oder "Buffed Show Premium" gefunden, aber keinen Hinweis darauf wann die Buffed Shows denn für die NICHT Premium User freigeschaltet ist. Klar, einen Tag später, Donnerstags anstatt Mittwochs. Aber ab wann Donnerstags? Jetzt ist ja Donnerstag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG Kathleya


----------



## Lillyan (9. Juli 2009)

Irgendwann im Laufe des Tages, meist gegen 17 Uhr.


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Juli 2009)

nicht schon wieder -.-


----------



## waltiger (30. Juli 2009)

Wollte mir grad die show anschaun und bin kein premium-user aber ich werd immer auf die seite weiter geleitet wo die vorteile on premium usern stehn auch wenn ich nur auf play drücke. was mach ich falsch?

mfg
walt


----------



## Lillyan (30. Juli 2009)

Du wartest nicht lang genug :> Die Show wird im Laufe des Tages für Nicht-Premium-User freigeschaltet, meist gegen 17 Uhr, manchmal auf später.


----------



## Gabal (6. August 2009)

Wie der Titel schon sagt. 

Wie ist da die Regel? Habt ihr ne andere Zeitrechnung oder wollt ihr nur die Leute animieren dann doch Prem Member zu werden. Mich haltet ihr eher davon ab.


----------



## Lillyan (6. August 2009)

Die Suchfunktion hätte geholfen. Die Buffed-Show kommt im Laufe des Tages, meist gegen 17 Uhr. Falls es Komplikationen gibt kann es auch mal später werden.


----------



## afrael (13. August 2009)

Ich weiß nicht wo ich das sonst schreiben soll .
Wenn es hier falsch ist SRY.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bei der buffedShow heißt es -Die neuen Folgen der buffed-Show starten immer Donnerstags .

Ich kann sie aber erst ab Freitag oder Sammstags sehen .
Warum ?


----------



## neo1986 (13. August 2009)

weil sie dan erst fertig sind....


----------



## Pente (13. August 2009)

afrael schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wo ich das sonst schreiben soll .
> Wenn es hier falsch ist SRY.
> 
> 
> ...


Meist ist die buffed-Show am Mittwoch gegen 17 Uhr für Premium-User online, ca 24 Stunden später (entspricht also Donnerstag 17 Uhr), können dann alle User die buffed-Show ansehen.


----------



## afrael (13. August 2009)

ok ,danke


----------



## Tass (20. August 2009)

wird die irgendwann auch mal wieder pünktlich freigeschalten ???

oder verzögert man das, damit sich mehr dumme user premium holen '?

sonntag wars um 23 uhr ..
supa ....

heute iss es 15 uhr durch ...


----------



## Lillyan (20. August 2009)

Sie verschiebt sich nicht. Sie kommt (wie im übrigen JEDE Woche) im Laufe des Tages, meistens zwischen 17 und 18 Uhr. Die Suchfunktion hätte geholfen.


----------



## ein_tank (3. September 2009)

hallo zusammen 
ich wollte mal fragen ab wann (uhrzeit) man donnerstag das neue buffed video anschauen kann. 
habe grad frühstück und kaffe bei mir (11:45) und wollte gemütlich die buffed show schauen und dann heist es erst ab donnerstag   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
kann mir wer da en tip geben danke im vorraus.


----------



## kaepteniglo (3. September 2009)

Meistens irgendwann nach 17 Uhr.

Donnerstag ist lang, geht immer so bis 23:59:59.


----------

